# Hissy Update..Finally!



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Folks...
Sorry it has taken this long.  We have been pretty busy at the farm, but I did manage to snap a few pics of Hissy and some of "her" friends. I think she is a she because of her small size. Jazaroo stopped by a few days ago and he to thinks she looks great. She is doing just wonderful, and is now part of the group. She doesn't make too much noise, but I do hear the unmistakeable sound of her Canada goose call once in a while. We also want to wish everyone a very safe and happy holiday season.
Here she is...


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

loving the nice last few days we've been having....


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jimmy,

Thanks for posting the pictures, Hissy looks even better in person. I was hoping you would post soon, as you have a bunch of anxious people waiting.

She seems like she really has made herself at home and has become part of the goose flock. Jimmy was sad to tell me he lost the large grey goose to a wolf, but I guess that is the way of rural farm life, he was a beautiful bird though.

Well, Hissy will have a ton of company through the winter and I am sure once the pond thaws again next year after the winter will be the first in.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What great pictures, especially the first one with everyone gathered around. Very glad to hear that Hissy is doing so well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE, JIMMY! WAY TO GO...would see you on line and then look for a post...nothing... and then...a miracle!

Hissy is sure with the IN crowd now! She looks great! Does she let you touch her? If so, give her a hug and scritches from me!

A MOST WONDERFUL HOLIDAY SEASON TO YOU AND YOURS AND ALL THE CRITTERS!! 


    

*(I KNEW you were busy and that's why you hadn't posted. But patience gets away from me at times!)*

I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE GRAY ONE!! CONFORTING HUGS TO YOU!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Jimmy. I know Brad will be thrilled.  

Hissy is indeed looking wonderful, happy & content, as are all your feathered babies.  

So sorry to hear about your goose.  

Wishing you & yours a happy & safe holiday as well.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jimmy, it is always great to see you post. Hissy looks just wonderful. The "group" picture is my favorite and I see two of my all time favorite birds in the background - guineas. When I was a child we had a lot of wild guineas. They were so funny when they had babies with one parent in the front, a long line of babies, single file, behind with the other parent bringing up the rear. They are better than guard dogs.

Thanks so much. Brad will be thrilled to pieces.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

Great pictures! Cindy and Maggie are right, I'm thrilled to see the new pictures of Hissy! The group picture is quite something to see, lol. Hissy looks quite comfortable among this large grouping of birds too. You might not notice it, but it looks like Hissy has grown somewhat in size, compared to the white geese. He looks like he's a bit bigger and bulkier than he was in the summer

Sorry to read about the grey goose being killed by a wolf How do you know it was a wolf? I'm surprised your dogs didn't deter a wolf and just the fact that this happened is scarey! 

Thanks so much for posting these today, I really appreciate seeing Hissy again and I'm sure my co-worker will too.

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your family up on the old farm


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I got a real kick out of the group picture--I had no idea that you could get all those species together without barroom brawling ensuing. Are they inside together due to the night and the cold?

Pidgey


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone....
Yes, you would think they would fight. But not at all. They sometimes get into scuffles, but it is usually within the same breed. They pretty much get along. I do bring them in every night. I lost 2 turkeys, the grey goose, and a Banti chicken in one night to a pack of wolves. Yes, wolves, not coyotes. I was really disappointed, but was glad to see everyone else was OK. The large white male goose took a bite to the throat, but it wasn't bad. The boys did alert me at 5:30 am, but it was dark, so I couldn't see into the field. When I went out, the dogs did chase them away, but this one wolf was very bold! He didn't get to finish his meal, so he was waiting for me to leave. As the dogs followed them into the edge of the bush, one wolf would stop, walk slowly until the dogs caught up, then lure them farther in. I realized the wolf was luring them into the bush where the pack was waiting! I heard they do that. Crafty fellows them wolves! I called the boys back and since then, I lock up the birds each any every night. It was a hard lesson to learn , but there hasn't a problem since. I have my rifle ready just in case!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

I'm really sorry you lost so many birds to the wolves, that is just tragic I feel especially bad for the grey goose because that bird was part of your little group of geese. I'm glad you're keeping the birds under lock and key from now on at night because this is very worrisome! 

Wolves are very smart animals indeed. I've never seen any around here but you live up in a more "wild" area. I thought wolves were pretty much confined to the dense & truly wild areas of northern Ontario but I guess perhaps they are making their way down again into "civilization". I actually was under the impression that wolves were not doing very well at all with man's encroachment of their territory. I thought I'd also read awhile back that their numbers were drastically declining. 

Thanks again for the new pictures though, and don't be afraid to take as many as you want and post them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jimmy,

I was absolutely thrilled to see such a great pic, the first one you posted. It would be the perfect pic for a Merry Christmas card, from "the whole gang" the wonderful collective colors and faces of all the different species. I also wondered why they were all together inside, and figured something was up.

I'm so sorry to read you had a wolf attack and the loss of life, but I'm glad the "gang" is inside for protection now. My son has several dogs at his ranch that alert him to possible racoon attacks at night, but the dogs are NO match for wolves, I'm sure.

Thank you for sharing the pics and taking the time from your busy life to update us. We SO enjoy the pictures.

.....and Happy Holidays to you too!!!

....from  OUR whole gang...to yours!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Treesa 

*Brad* - I thought so too! I figured there couldn't be wolves around here. Coyotes are pretty easily taken care of by the boys on guard. But I saw them with my own two eyes. I must say they looked impressive. The bold one was absolutely huge and majestic looking with a beautiful light brown coat. I don't think I could actually shoot them, but I would scare them. I asked the local farmers if there were wolves around, and they said most definitely! They said I could call a wildlife control office and they may reimburse me for losses to farm stock, but I didn't bother. Lesson learned.


----------

